# Sleeping with you??



## Lily'smom (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi, 

I have a quick question.. I am a new mommy (i got my baby 2 days ago so I have had her for 2 nights).. The first night she whimpered when i had her in her crate during the night.. it lasted about 20 mins and i got frustrated and i put her in bed with me and she slept until 5:00 am... Then last night, the same thing, she slept in bed with me again, until 8:00 am.. I am just worried I am starting off on the wrong foot with her training.. When i go back to work in a couple of weeks she will need to stay in her crate alone during the day so i am worried i am jepardizing that.. Any opinions?? or advice?? thanks


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lily'smom_@Jul 22 2005, 01:28 PM
> *Hi,
> 
> I have a quick question.. I am a new mommy (i got my baby 2 days ago so I have had her for 2 nights).. The first night she whimpered when i had her in her crate during the night.. it lasted about 20 mins and i got frustrated and i put her in bed with me and she slept until 5:00 am... Then last night, the same thing, she slept in bed with me again, until 8:00 am.. I am just worried I am starting off on the wrong foot with her training.. When i go back to work in a couple of weeks she will need to stay in her crate alone during the day so i am worried i am jepardizing that.. Any opinions?? or advice?? thanks
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83632*


[/QUOTE]

bring the crate up to the room with you and put it beside your bed that way when she starts whining you can tap the top of the crate. Then she will know you are there. Also you can put one of your t. shirts in there with you scent that tend to help as well.
when she get gets older you can gradualy bring the crate down to the location you want her to sleep in,


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I never crate trained. I'm always home so there was no need. My dogs sleep in bed with me.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well if she is going to be in her crate while you are not there I suggest you get her used to it while you are there. Why not invest in an e-pen and put the crate in there for her bed during the day, that's what we did with Scooby. He slept with us pretty much from the beginning too, and in his x-pen during his potty training time during the day. This worked well for us. I guess the good thing is we were here with him all the time too.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I didn't crate train either. Brink had the run of the kitchen until he was good enough to stay in the living room and den too. He has slept with us since the first night.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Both of ours sleep with us (we don't crate at all). I think quite a few folks on the forum crate their pups in the day but let them sleep with them at night.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki slept with us from day 1 :>)... I just couldn't help it.

He was limited to the kitchen when we weren't home and he had his crate in there but the door was always open.

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would love for Lexi and Nikki to sleep with me. Lexi prefers to sleep in her crate. I have let her sleep with me a few times. It seems as she gets older she will sleep in the bed for a longer period of time before she wants to go back to her crate. I let Nikki sleep in bed with me twice so far. Both times were right after I got her. She peed in the bed both times. I'm going to try again when she gets a little older. In the mean time both sleep in there crates. Every so often I will let them sleep in the same crate if they want to.


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

Our little Jolie sleeps with us too. She either sleeps on our head/pillow or between us, makes it vey hard to cuddle with your loved one.... I guess she is #1 now.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jolie_@Jul 22 2005, 02:45 PM
> *Our little Jolie sleeps with us too. She either sleeps on our head/pillow or between us, makes it vey hard to cuddle with your loved one.... I guess she is #1 now.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yeah my babys are number one. When I lived with John we had shiner and prissy in bed. Our bed was in a corner and I got to sleep against the wall with prissy above my head and shiner between my legs. John is a big cuddler







I'm not I like my space. He gets so mad when I tell him to get on his side of the bed because I cant take one more thing laying on me. He always says why cant they move.







It was better towards the end because we crated shiner at night he got into the litter box if we didnt. Shiner LOVES his crate. At first we had to put him in there now we just say crate up and he runs in and lays down.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

i had the great idea that i would crate train l.e. but all it took was the first night of her crying and she was in bed with me and my boyfriend at the time. it was actually quite cute because i was willing to get through the night with her in her crate, but he couldn't stand to hear her unhappy









since him and i split up a few months ago, she doesn't want to sleep with me anymore. she sleeps on the floor on her her pillow that i made for her until about 3 in the morning. then she goes potty and wants up on the bed with me. him and i tried to get back together and were staying at each other's houses over night and she would sleep with both of us again. i think she either liked sleeping with him, or felt like she had to protect me while i was sleeping!

when she was a pup and not potty trained i kept her in a playpen during the day while i was at work and then let her run around while i was home.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar has slept in bed with us since the 2nd night we brought him home







. He did the wimper thing in his crate and so we gave in. He sleeps up on our pillows


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey had her crate in the exercise pen. I put her bed in her crate and she slept in it at night. Once I could trust her not to have accidents she slept with me. I have her bed on the floor next to my bed. I have noticed that if the central air gets to cold for her she sleeps in her bed, if she isn't cold she sleeps with me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Until recently, Kallie slept in bed with me and Catcher preferred his crate until about 5 in the morning. Now he wants to sleep all night in the bed, too, so that's what we do. He usually settles in on the pillows above my head and Kallie sleeps next to me.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I had the crate next to my bed with Sunny in it until he got good at going potty ouside, otherwise he wouldnt wake me up to go out we would just pee all over my room. But now he sleeps in my bed and wakes me up when he is ready to go out.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I would be horribly insulted if my dogs DIDN'T want to sleep with me and I get really hurt if they don't come to bed with me immediately when I take out the bed. Little C ALWAYS does, but Sir N will sometimes stay wherever he is for a few minutes before joining us. 

Back on the island, an ex once visited me and he slept in the spare bedroom. This was before Little C. I was devastated when Sir N abandoned me and went and slept with my ex. I mean, I knew that he and my ex were really close, but STILL!!!!







Then again, he's always preferred men...sometimes I think that he is shopping for a new boyfriend for me when we are out on walks.


----------



## Lily'smom (Jul 18, 2005)

Thank you for all of your suggestions.. I bring Lily's crate into my room at night but she still whimpers and seems to want to cuddle nexy to me.. I have a large glove (leopard print and soft) that I have in her crate for her to lay against.. I would let her whimper but since i live in an apartment complex with VERY VERY thin walls, i hate having her bark and wake up the neighbors. I was told to keep her in the crate unless i could watch her 100%.. I am going to try to get her to sleep in the crate tonight, ALL night!! I'll let you know the outcome tomorrow


----------



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

I think it depends on the dog. I got my maltese at two months old and had bought a "port-a-home" that's padded with soft fleece (machine washable) with ventilation panels on three sides. You can roll the two side panels down in case it gets cold, but the back is solid and the front is a completely open ventilation panel. That way, your dog is comfortable during the summer and the winter... and can have a clear view in the front of the dog house. It is soft all around as it is compact. It folds up into a thin panel. He has several places in the house he considers his sleeping spot or napping place. His doggie house is portable and really convenient and easy to wash and care for. He rarely soils "his spots" because he considers them his "haven". When I scold him or when he finds a piece of morsel, he crawls into his doggie house and hides. I don't invade his privacy when he goes in there... I let him come out when he's ready. He sleeps on the couch, and when it's hot he sleeps on the wood floor against the bed or during the day next to the computer where my feet are close by! At night he will sleep on the bed if I let him up. Sometimes he'll jump into his woven basket with his pillow in it next to my bed or duck into his house. I think you shoulld give your dog a lot of options for sleep time. It can bring your dog closer to you or determine certain boundaries if you wish to keep him "unspoiled"!! Some people believe dogs are more easily trained when they are treated as a dog... and "Me human.. I'm in charge" kind of lifestyle. My baby is who he is and what he is... something of a spoiled rotten child that gets away with anything without jeopardizing his health. In consequence, I believe he has some issues with training. I have not shown my dog who is "master"!! My fault. Sleep is an important thing to any animal, and especially puppies. If you don't really mind sleeping with your dog and can spend some time training your pet, I think it is a great gift for both of you to share.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex sleeps all night from 11pm-7am in between my hubby and I!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 26 2005, 07:47 PM
> *Rex sleeps all night from 11pm-7am in between my hubby and I!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is too cute!!!!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella has always slept with me (I can't sleep if she's not right there, I guess I need to hear her breathing like a mother listens for her human baby's breathing), so I don't have any crate training advice, but good luck. I am such a wimp, now that I have Harley too, she also sleeps in the bed. Bella sleeps under the covers right by my side, and Harey likes to be in top of the covers by my arm right above Bella. I don't know how they get any sleep like that, but they do.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

oops, somehow I posted twice


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Chloe has always slept with us. You can crate train her during the day if you will be home with her for a little while. For short amounts of time to get her used to it. If she will be crated during the day while you are at work, why not have that extra time with you at night.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I guess I'm in the minority, having never let Dolce sleep with me. She stays in a crate next to my bed. I'm too worried that she would fall off the bed and hurt herself, or that I would roll on top of her. Growing up, the dogs in my family always slept in their crate, so it never even occurred to me to have her in my bed. Now you all are making me wonder if I've been doing it wrong.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolcevita_@Aug 26 2005, 01:06 PM
> *I guess I'm in the minority, having never let Dolce sleep with me.  She stays in a crate next to my bed.  I'm too worried that she would fall off the bed and hurt herself, or that I would roll on top of her.  Growing up, the dogs in my family always slept in their crate, so it never even occurred to me to have her in my bed.  Now you all are making me wonder if I've been doing it wrong.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94285*


[/QUOTE]

I don't think that you are doing it wrong!! We initially did not let Miko sleep with us, then we did, then for the last year or so he was sleeping in his own bed and was as happy as could be. Now that I am living without my husband (







), I have been letting Miko sleep with me again. I worry to death about him deciding to jump off the bed in the middle of the night and hurting his knees. As soon as we are back together again (in a month yeah!!), then Miko will be sleeping in his own bed again.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

It is individual preference I guess. Our cocker spaniel slept with us and her place was right up against my legs. After 14 years I was determined not to that again. When we got Jolie she slept in a crate by the bed for 6 or 7 years, until we got a king bed. Now she sleeps in the bed, but she doesn't sleep right on us. Sassy and Sadie sleep in crates next to the bed. I am one of those people who doesn't like anything touching me when I sleep. I and the dogs do better when they aren't sharing our bed.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dolcevita_@Aug 26 2005, 04:06 PM
> *I guess I'm in the minority, having never let Dolce sleep with me.  She stays in a crate next to my bed.  I'm too worried that she would fall off the bed and hurt herself, or that I would roll on top of her.  Growing up, the dogs in my family always slept in their crate, so it never even occurred to me to have her in my bed.  Now you all are making me wonder if I've been doing it wrong.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94285*


[/QUOTE]

Just do what works for you. I had those worries about rolling over on them, etc. but it all seems to work out. I just love the closeness of sleeping with them. They're just all over me... sleeping on my head or all curled up next to me... it is just so pleasant sleeping with them. But if both you and Dolce are happy with the arrangement as is, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pico sleeps in his crate from about 10 pm to about 4 a.m then myhusband takes him out to potty and brings him to bed with us for a couple more hours. Pico sleeps lengthwise between our heads just like a third person in the bed......it's so cute how he just takes his place.

He whined and cried as a puppy until I moved his crate next to our bed. Then when he outgrew the puppy crate I put his larger crate in my office/guestroom/boudoir and he has slept there at night ever since.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm usually pushed to the edge of the bed, but I wouldn't miss cuddling with those babies for anything! They seem to always move when I do, and jump up and down on an ottoman when they need to. Never have fallen off or been squished.

I started them both out in a soft crate between our pillows, but they weren't too fond of it, and eventually escaped and slept in the bed. Wally only had one accident on the bed, but that's OK, I don't mind............


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I started Teddy in a crate right on the bed with me so that my hand could be right next to the crate all night...this worked for about 3 weeks and then mom couldn't stand it anymore and wanted him to just not have to go in.









I do think though if you are going to crate the baby once back at work that he will need some time in the crate to get used to it, otherwise he may make himself sick when he does go in there. The hard part is that you don't want them to get worked up because they could have a hypoglycemic attack because of the stress.

Teddy also only went to the bathroom on the bed once...and that was the day I asked my daughter to help change my sheets...he got right in the middle and looked at her and peeed...I said well I guess he just told you who's bed this is.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Growing up, my mom thought it was disgusting to let a dog sleep in your bed. That all changed when we got our doxie and she wouldn't stop crying. No one in the house had slept for four days and we were at our wits end. My mom finally said to take her and put her in my bed. That did the trick and she slept in my bed for the rest of her life. 

When I got married and we got Wally (the beagle), I said no way was he sleeping in the bed. So Wally learned to like the cage, but when we got Toby, that was a whole other story. The breeder had been letting all the dogs sleep in her bed, so he was used to it. Plus I was much more worried about him. So we put him in bed with us after letting him cry for 15 minutes in his crate.







He has been fine ever since. I think a lot of it had to do with the fact that I missed having a little one in my bed. 

Our bed is a king size and over four feet off the floor and Toby has never jumped off the bed. In fact, in the mornings I get out of bed, leave him in it to go to the bathroom and brush my teeth, etc. He patiently lays on the edge of the bed and waits for me.

As for worrying about rolling over on him 1.) we are very light sleepers, 2.) if we did roll over on him, he has the sense enough to move and/or yelp and 3.) he usually sleeps at the head or foot of the bed. I guess he became acclimated to our sleeping habits and adjusted accordingly. I am assuming many dogs do.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

When I first got Little C, I worried that I would roll over on her and squish her flat. But, although she is one of the sweetest most loving cuddlers in the world, she makes SURE that NOBODY invades her bed space. Whether it's me or it's Sir N that bumps her, she growls. She doesn't bother to look and see who it is; she just growls and expects that to be all that is necessary.  And it is.







I'm just lucky she's as small as she is or I'd have to buy a bigger bed.

Oh, and according to family lore, I was always a VERY active sleeper...kicking, punching, pulling, pushing, etc. Now, I sleep almost like a corpse. I've been trained.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolcevita_@Aug 26 2005, 01:06 PM
> *I guess I'm in the minority, having never let Dolce sleep with me.  She stays in a crate next to my bed.  I'm too worried that she would fall off the bed and hurt herself, or that I would roll on top of her.  Growing up, the dogs in my family always slept in their crate, so it never even occurred to me to have her in my bed.  Now you all are making me wonder if I've been doing it wrong.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94285*


[/QUOTE]

I know that you are probably reading all these posts and thinking that you should let Dolce sleep with you. That's really not the case. Lots of people do sleep with their dogs and lots of people don't!! From experience, we have done it both ways and it almost seems that we are all happier (including Miko) when Miko doesn't sleep with us. Lots of dogs are okay with sleeping on the bed with you, but for some, it can lead to behavior problems (affirming them as an alpha). If you do other type of training, its probably fine in the long run. Then there is also question of privacy!! Miko doesn't like when my husband and I kiss and etc...so in that sense its really best if he has his own bed!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Since the first day I got Peechie she has slept in my bed at night. She never had any mistakes in the bed. During the day I leave her in a pen area with Pads for her to pee on. I'm just worried during the day when I'm not home she might get into something. She has enough room to walk around in her pen area.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jolie_@Jul 22 2005, 12:45 PM
> *Our little Jolie sleeps with us too. She either sleeps on our head/pillow or between us, makes it vey hard to cuddle with your loved one.... I guess she is #1 now.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Jolie you sound like us Summer's Queen of our bed , Its like having the kids in bed with us (







Our kid slept with us till oh about 7 yrs old)







So I feel like Summers the new baby cuddles right up to me just like my kids did when they where babies I move she moves :lol:


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lily'smom_@Jul 22 2005, 12:28 PM
> *Hi,
> 
> I have a quick question.. I am a new mommy (i got my baby 2 days ago so I have had her for 2 nights).. The first night she whimpered when i had her in her crate during the night.. it lasted about 20 mins and i got frustrated and i put her in bed with me and she slept until 5:00 am... Then last night, the same thing, she slept in bed with me again, until 8:00 am.. I am just worried I am starting off on the wrong foot with her training.. When i go back to work in a couple of weeks she will need to stay in her crate alone during the day so i am worried i am jepardizing that.. Any opinions?? or advice?? thanks
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83632*


[/QUOTE]
We had this same issue with Caesar. He wimpered when he was in his crate beside the bed. 2nd night with us and ever since then, he has slept in bed with us, curled up on our pillows. When we left him in the crate alone when we went to school/work ( I was in college still), he did cry for a while. After a little while he quit crying when we put him in there and left. What we did when he was very very young, is we folded up a puppy pee pad in the back, had a blanket in the rest of the cage. As he was older and able to hold it better we just had the blanket in there, no puppy pad. We also kept toys, a water bowl that screwed onto the side, food, soft treats, honey nut cheerios, and a special chew bone that he only got while in the cage. It was like a big cookie so when it did get thin I would only let him eat it when we were watching him. It is a Meaty Bone from Walmart. Now we let him run around the apartment freely, still has acess to all his toys, food, water, and has a Meaty Bone, but honestly I think he spends most of the time sleeping. I am a nurse and work 3 days or nights a week (I am a rotater), and the days that I am off with him, he sleeps almost all day. Wakes up some and is very awake if we go somewhere, but if I am cleaning or doing something else, he typically just sleeps. Hope this advice helps and congrats on the new furbaby!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Jack was crate trained. He often goes in there by himself to rest or sleep. When he was dry through the night (about 5 months), he came into our bed and has been there ever since (1 1/2 years old now). Jill came to us pad trained and started sleeping with us the first night (3 months) . She has never had an accident in bed in 6 months. Being that both are trained, they have the run of the house when we are at work. Jack usually holds it, but will occasionally use the pad. 

I love having the dogs in bed with us.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Buster and sweet pea sleep with us, I tried the crate with both didn't last 1 night. They both sleep thru the night till I get up around 6am. They both have to be touching me while they sleep.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, I decided to try having Dolce sleep with me a few nights ago, and after just a few minutes, she fell on the floor. She wasn't hurt, but it really gave me a scare. I won't be trying that again!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sylphide and Shrek's Mom_@Jul 22 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Both of ours sleep with us (we don't crate at all).  I think quite a few folks on the forum crate their pups in the day but let them sleep with them at night.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83706*


[/QUOTE]

Exactly! That's what I do. K & C sleep with me and are in their crates when I'm not home, for their own protection since they are destructive and eat wood and carpet, etc. If they ever outgrow that, I will be able to leave them in a portion of the house when I'm gone.

I think it is easier to crate train when we work because we get on a schedule and dogs seem more secure with schedules and consistency. Every morning K & C know I'm getting ready to leave and they usually start heading to their crates before I even ask them to. They know that I'm going and that I'll be back at lunch time, etc.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Jul 22 2005, 12:38 PM
> *Tiki slept with us from day 1 :>)... I just couldn't help it.
> 
> He was limited to the kitchen when we weren't home and he had his crate in there but the door was always open.
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Judi Tiki sound like Summer she has slept with us from day 1 also.. she stays in the laundry /comp. room (2 rooms really) when we're gone. she has her soft crate (her little house ) but let me close it and u would think I had beat her cry







baby.. the rest of the time she's following me around the house







I move she moves :lol: I don't think I could get her to sleep in her crate at night any more she would cry all night long








Sometimes I wish we would have crate trained her I think the potty issue would have been alot easier..she's 11 mos the 2nd and we still have a problem she's better but every once in a while she just pees in the kid's bath or son's room


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lily'smom_@Jul 22 2005, 12:28 PM
> *Hi,
> 
> I have a quick question.. I am a new mommy (i got my baby 2 days ago so I have had her for 2 nights).. The first night she whimpered when i had her in her crate during the night.. it lasted about 20 mins and i got frustrated and i put her in bed with me and she slept until 5:00 am... Then last night, the same thing, she slept in bed with me again, until 8:00 am.. I am just worried I am starting off on the wrong foot with her training.. When i go back to work in a couple of weeks she will need to stay in her crate alone during the day so i am worried i am jepardizing that.. Any opinions?? or advice?? thanks
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83632*


[/QUOTE]


its a matter of opinion maxi(at 10 weeks) the first night i had him he cried i took him out of the crate and he has slept with me ever since i love having him sleep with me and i am not into the crate training as maxi to me is my furbaby i don't frown on people who do 
its just something im not into nor do i see that hvaing him sleep with me has done any type of damage he is a total cuddling love baby he sleeps so close to me at night i just love it
he also gets off the bed during the night if he has to pee 
so again its a matter of opinion


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

also one other thing since the get go i have given maxi so many bones and toys to play with that he has never chewed up anything since 6 months old i have given him the run of the house so for me i believe that he has had no interest in ruining my things because he has so much to play with...


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dolcevita_@Oct 4 2005, 03:21 PM
> *Well, I decided to try having Dolce sleep with me a few nights ago, and after just a few minutes, she fell on the floor.  She wasn't hurt, but it really gave me a scare.  I won't be trying that again!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106136*


[/QUOTE]


that happened once when maxi was little i almost had a heart attack what i did was i had bought him a quilted bed hut and i would put him in there and the opening would face me and at night i would stick my hand in there so he knew i was right there and it worked i also put a chair next to my bed so if he had to get off he was able to do that i still have the chair next to the bed so this way he has an option although he can jump on and off like nothing now


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou sleeps in a carrier beside the bed so when he made a noise in the middle of the night I just put my hand in front of it so he knew that I was there. I wonder what happens when a dog gets old and cannot control his or her bodily functions as well. I really don't want to change the bedding on a king size bed in the middle of the night in possibily 15 years. Bijou opens the carrier door at night and goes on inside and I don't hear from him until I get up. Hey, it works for us.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Oct 25 2005, 02:29 PM
> *Bijou sleeps in a carrier beside the bed so when he made a noise in the middle of the night I just put my hand in front of it so he knew that I was there.  I wonder what happens when a dog gets old and cannot control his or her bodily functions as well.  I really don't want to change the bedding on a king size bed in the middle of the night in possibily 15 years.  Bijou opens the carrier door at night and goes on inside and I don't hear from him until I get up.  Hey, it works for us.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113344*


[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean.... I've thought of that!! Both K & C sleep with me and I love it. When they are 12 and 14... yikes... what will I do!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Oct 25 2005, 01:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean.... I've thought of that!! Both K & C sleep with me and I love it. When they are 12 and 14... yikes... what will I do!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113352
[/B][/QUOTE]
I can tell you! My chihauhau was incontinent in his old age. (I've posted his diaper pics before.) He always slept with us, and you just can't throw them out of the bed because of that, but you can't change the sheets in the middle of the night either! Anyway, we put a laundry basket, with a blanket in it, between us for him to sleep in. Somtimes he wanted to jump out (later on he wasn't able to) and we put a hand in to pet him till he fell asleep.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

my baby sleeps in the room with me, but in the crate. I didn't want to start the 'sleep with me' tendancies and then have to stop it later on. plus i was a little afraid i might roll over...


----------



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lily'smom_@Jul 22 2005, 07:28 AM
> *Hi,
> 
> I have a quick question.. I am a new mommy (i got my baby 2 days ago so I have had her for 2 nights).. The first night she whimpered when i had her in her crate during the night.. it lasted about 20 mins and i got frustrated and i put her in bed with me and she slept until 5:00 am... Then last night, the same thing, she slept in bed with me again, until 8:00 am.. I am just worried I am starting off on the wrong foot with her training.. When i go back to work in a couple of weeks she will need to stay in her crate alone during the day so i am worried i am jepardizing that.. Any opinions?? or advice?? thanks
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83632*


[/QUOTE]

I heard that you can put a clock next to the crate and he will think it's his mother's heart beating. He might be homesick.

Is he afraid of his crate? Do you only put him in there at night? Maybe you can socialize him to like it. Put him in for 10 minutes at a time a few times per day until he is comfortable with it. Also, put a toy in there for him to play with until he goes to bed.

Out 16 week old pup has been barking a lot recently from his crate, but I think it's because he isn't tired. Gotta figure out a better way to tire him out during the day...

Good luck.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

WE have about 8 that sleeps with us and they all have there places and they better not try to take one or the other place or that one will let you know. My hubby he just shakes his head at me and ask honey are they all in bed yet and in their places I look and say yea or no


----------

